# coldest temperature for birds



## Mulga&Me (Mar 16, 2009)

ppppppppppppppppp


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay, so according to online Ferenheit to Celcius converters, it would be 45 F, so 5.5 C. Does that make sense?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I grew up on Celcius...um...we use F now though. Here it never gets colder then 60 F...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a link I found http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-care/ideal-temperatures-for-birds.aspx In Celcius it says 18-27 pet bird temperature range. Hope this helps


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If you put birds out in it now by the time we're getting below 0C temps at night time in winter the birds will adjusted.  I have budgies that live in my aviary all year round. So they cope with temps up to 40C and down to about -3C.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> If you put birds out in it now by the time we're getting below 0C temps at night time in winter the birds will adjusted.  I have budgies that live in my aviary all year round. So they cope with temps up to 40C and down to about -3C.


WOW!  Talk about hardy birds!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I believe that tiels are dessert birds, like the budges, so I guess they're used to supercold nights and superhot days.

18 degrees seems a little warm for a minimum! I agree that if you put your bird out now by winter it should be fine. My aunt and uncle have a Galah who lives outside at night and it drops below zero there, and it's windy. Doesn't seem to adversely affect him (although I should say they've had more Galahs in my lifetime than I've had cats and dogs together and so I can't say much about the way they care for them)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think they meant pet bird as in indoor all the time bird, not as in avairy birds. Iam not sure how to get indoor birds use to being in a avairy but I would put them in there on a summer day so they can get use to the change in weather slowly. I think it would be to much of a shock to put them out there in the winter time after being use to our homes.


----------

